# How to know how much RAM is installed?



## Aanand (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi
I purchased a new system few days back.

Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad 2.66 ghz Q84
MB: Intel DG43nb
Graphics Card: XFX GF 1gb ddr2 9400

I have installed 2 RAM each with 2 GB capicity.

I am using Windows xp professional.

The problem is my Mycomputer->right click->properties shows 1.99 GB only. what happened to the other 2 GB
Bios shows 4 gb.

can i check it using some software?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 25, 2009)

hmm. that is wierd. You can check using Everest Ulimate software. 

a 32bit OS should show 3.5Gb of RAM.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree with desiibond in that it IS weird. The only explanation I can think of off the top of my head is that one of the RAM sticks is not properly seated. But then, if it's shown in BIOS...... (scratches head )

If you don't have access to Everest (it's a paid software), you can use CPU-Z. It has a much narrower range of functions than Everest, but it's adequate for the purpose of checking essential information about your CPU and RAM.

It's small, free and you can download it from
*www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## Mr.Digital (Aug 25, 2009)

Do you have any graphic card installed?

Because it might eat up your RAM in 32-bit os..........!!!

Just a wild guess........................


----------



## desiibond (Aug 25, 2009)

^^he has PCIe grapihcs card which means entire RAM should be available for use.


----------



## Aanand (Aug 28, 2009)

When i removed the graphics card it shows nearly 3 GB. So, i think the graphics card takes the memory. The service engineer told me to do so and check the RAM availability. 
Only if XP is 64 bit , it will show the full 4 GB it seems.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 29, 2009)

Check your BIOS. I think your primary graphics driver is assigned to on-board memory and its allotted around 1GB.


----------

